
Salton Sea Notes: Lawrence Ferlinghetti’s California Travel Journals (1961) - Thevet
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/09/18/salton-sea-notes/
======
AlexMuir
I drove down to Salton City and wandered around the beach of fish bones. It's
a surreal place - grids of streets but almost no houses, and electricity poles
just about still standing. There are couple of rows of palm trees on what
might have been the drive the Salton City Yacht Club, but is now just some
boulders. People also live here, but it's about as far from the romantic beach
resort of the 50's as one could get.

I drove on to Salvation Mountain and Slab City.

I can't recommend it enough!

~~~
dfc
If anyone is interested in pictures Vice did a nice article on Salton City:
[http://www.vice.com/read/i-went-to-californias-post-
apocalyp...](http://www.vice.com/read/i-went-to-californias-post-apocalyptic-
beach-town-salton-sea)

------
draw_down
Does anyone else hate reading stuff like this because it seems like it has
something to say but it really doesn't at all? He keeps referencing Miller,
maybe it would be better to just read Miller instead.

